# 3 different flavors CB in cure today



## irishteabear (Sep 1, 2009)

Bought a whole loin a couple of months ago and didn't have time to deal with it so I threw it in the freezer. Now that the kids are back in school, I've got time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Trimmed and cut it in to 4 equal sized pieces. One was cut in to chops that will be for dinner tonight. I used TQ on them and will be smoking them later.



I used equal parts TQ to whatever else I decided to use for each of the CB. The bag gives directions to use 1T per lb of meat so each piece was weighed and then the proper amount of TQ was mixed with an equal amount of additional ingredients.

The first one is using TQ and my rub, the next is TQ and Splenda/Brown Sugar blend, the third one is using TQ and ShooterRick's Snake Bitten Chicken rub (I love the stuff!).



I will be flipping the bags over every day and am planning on doing a fry test on day 5 at the earliest. Might let this batch go to day 7 and see what happens, not sure yet.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 1, 2009)

This should be a good test, and a tasty one Dawn.
Not sure what your rub is like but I know Shooter's rub is excellent.


----------



## wayneboian (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry, but I am a newbe. What is TQ?


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 1, 2009)

It is Tender Quick, made by Mortons.   It is used to cure certain meats.


----------



## the dude abides (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh wow.  Gonna be wathcing this one closely!

Good luck with this one.


----------



## alx (Sep 1, 2009)

DITTO^^^^^^^^^ Love the Homemade C.B.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like a great start to some good eating


----------



## ol' smokey (Sep 1, 2009)

jeanie, your gonna end up some perfect CB. You got a good start just let it go for the 7 days then do the slice and taste test. Rinse as you see fit, then smoke. You'll love it.............

Joe


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice one there dawn Canadian Bacon with 3 differant rubs. This is gonna be good one to watch and you know I will because everydat I hit you with a pill. I'm a vertishal poet and I don't know it.


----------



## bassman (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, we're waiting......tick tock, tick tock


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks Great, Keep the Qview coming...


----------



## hoser (Sep 1, 2009)

I can hardly wait to see the results on this one Dawn.....way to go!


----------



## desertlites (Sep 2, 2009)

bout time u got into bacon making Gal-all sounds real good.good luck on it Dawn.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually, this is the 4th time I've done it.  I lost one post and didn't post one so thought I'd post this one.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 10, 2009)

Today is day 7 of the CB in the cure. The weather is not cooperating with me, so I'm using the Bradley today. Took them out of the fridge, rinsed them off and did a fry test piece from each one. If they are any indication of how they will taste when they've been smoked, they're all keepers.

Left one is my rub, middle one is the splenda/brown sugar blend, the one on the right is the SBC one.



Here they are after I've reapplied the rub to each one. Same order as above.



Right now they are in the smoker. Using apple and smoking at 220. I'm planning on taking the savory ones to 160 so I don't have to cook them before eating. The sweet one will be taken to 140. I want to use that one for breakfasts and such and will be cooking it with the meal.


----------



## backcountry (Sep 10, 2009)

Being Canadian, I'd really like to try this one day.

I just need to find out where to buy TQ! Never seen it before. 

Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 10, 2009)

I buy TQ in my local grocery store.  You could always go to http://www.mortonsalt.com/products/m...ing/index.html and buy it online or ask them where you might find it in your area.


----------



## the dude abides (Sep 10, 2009)

Ohhhhh Dawn.  These are gonna be great.  Keep us updated.

Good luck and may the smoke be wth you


----------



## backcountry (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Dawn. I will order the 2 pound bag for sure.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 10, 2009)

I had to order mine from Morton as well.
On their site they do have a product locator that might help you find some.
I found I can get it about 45 minutes from me but just ordered it instead.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Sep 10, 2009)

Those look amazing.  I didn't realize the pork loin was so large, all we generally get around here are the cut down versions in the supermarket.  I will have to bother my butcher to see about getting a bigger loin.
Good Job!


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 10, 2009)

Decided to smoke them all until 160. That way if I don't want to cook the sweet one I don't have to.

Top left is the splenda/brown sugar blend, the bottom left is SBC and the other one is my rub.



They were all done in 4 hours at 220 and after cooling were bagged and put in the fridge. I will be slicing and tasting them tomorrow.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 10, 2009)

Really nice in even the difference in crust they each formed.
If nothing else tomorrow I will have sliced pics to look forward to.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.........I've been waiting for this day! They do look mighty good. I'll wait for the pics of sliced, and yours/families take on flavors/textures.

I should have started a couple CB's awhile back...it may be getting too cold here for my outdoor Q-refer to stay running much longer.....hmmmmm, there's always my 2.5 cu ft mini fridge...I can make some room in the house to fire it back up again......

OK, next decent price I see on loins, they come HOME with me!!!!!! LOL!!!!! I gotta find more TQ and then I'll be set to go!

Way too many things I need (OK, want?) to smoke!

Keep us up to date...thanks, Dawn!

Eric


----------



## alx (Sep 11, 2009)

Great job.Look forward to the mouth watering slices..


----------



## mikey (Sep 11, 2009)

Those look really good. Can't wait for the taste test results


----------



## kamhillbilly (Sep 11, 2009)

I get my Tender Quick at Safeways


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 11, 2009)

Those look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I can't wait for the results of the taste test and more Qview sliced


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 11, 2009)

All I can say is I'm a happy camper. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 They all turned out to be very good. The flavors were throughout the CB, not just on the outside. The meat was very moist, not dried out at all. I will definitely do this again. The taste results will be later, but here's a shot of the sliced CB.



From left to right, the Splenda/Brown Sugar blend, SBC and my rub.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 11, 2009)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## backcountry (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks great. Lots of waiting, but seems well worth it!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow.  I think that I have been inspired to try making this.  Maybe I'll make for Thanksgiving and bring to my parnets.  

Can't wait to hear about the taste test!


----------



## erain (Sep 11, 2009)

looks good dawn!!! you are right cant go wrong with the shooter ricks stuff!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 12, 2009)

Matthew didn't want to try any tonight.  The meat was very moist on all 3 of them.

The one with the brown sugar blend was the obvious winner.  

The one with my rub went over well.  Tommy liked it a lot, Dan said it would make a good sandwich.

The SBC was too hot for both of them.  Wimps. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  More for me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will definitely be doing them all again.  The savory ones were for sammies for me anyhow.


----------



## ronp (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice Dawn.


----------

